# big_fishes' pup's sister



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Her name is Molly and she's a little pistol.
My first American Brittany & pointer- excited for the future with her. she's soo tiny, not used to a little dog with Beau around swinging his 85lbs.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, Molly sure is a cutie. Looks like Beau doesn't quite know what to make of her yet. Next year she'll show you exactly where those Woodcock and Grouse are hiding!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

man o man Baddfish she looks just like our Big Hoss she has the same marking on the head as he does I think he has a little more orange on the body though. I sure did forget about the puppy teeth our arms and hands look like we have been berry picking .Seeing her with you lab sure does make me miss our Tank but the little guy sure is helping with that. Congrats on the pup and good luck


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys... theres not a day that doesn't go by without
Molly making me crack up....
Pirate... ya, Beau is getting more comfortable with her every day. he growled a few times early on but he's cool now. she messes with him pretty good and he doesn't do much.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful pup! The last picture should be titled: "Is that my lunch" ?


----------

